# Imitative Motets



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you know any pieces like this: Tallis - Salvator Mundi




 (first half)

I'm not ver experienced with motets but I suppose I'm looking for canons with a minor mode feel, one or two bars between entries, from the Renaissance (or maybe Baroque) period, with more of a chordal structure than meslismatic. Is there a name for what I'm after, I wonder?

Thanks in advance for any leads!

EDIT: Well I seem to have put this in the wrong forum


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Well you'll find something like this in most of Tallis motets.. 
You'll like Loquebantur variis linguis, that's one of my favorites.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, got a CD of Tallis' motets. Great listening 

But I'm have suprising difficulties finding similar techniques by other composers. I found a few by Josquin but he prefers the major mode. Any more names?


----------



## kennyshafard (Dec 29, 2009)

Which CD did you get, Ignis?


----------

